# Amazon Prime Air



## Nanducob (Dec 2, 2013)

*www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/files/2013/12/prime-air_high-resolution03-1024x527.jpg



> Jeffrey P. Bezos has never been known for thinking small. And in an interview aired Sunday on CBS's "60 Minutes," he outlined his latest plan for revolutionizing the retail industry: using drones to deliver packages in as little as 30 minutes. Declaring himself an "optimist," the Amazon.com founder and chief executive predicted the technology could be brought to market in as little as five years.
> This is more than a theoretical idea. Bezos showed CBS's Charlie Rose a working prototype of an eight-rotor helicopter drone called an "octocopter." Emblazoned with "Amazon Prime Air," the flying robot has a claw at the bottom that allows it to scoop up packages at Amazon fulfillment centers and carry them to customers' front lawns





Source:Amazon envisions eventually delivering packages in 30 minutes via drones


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

nice idea.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 2, 2013)

Brilliant Bezos.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

wat abt the people living in buildings?? Nonetheless a very good idea.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2013)

horrible idea!

people will sell devices to disable and take over this bot on amazon,devices which amazon will ship to customers with this bot and the customers can test the device right on delivery and steal everybody Else's shipments!

recently such a flying toy helicopter killed the owner by slicing his head off, very dangerous to kids as it fly's down.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

what if they start stealing the bot itself...I mean the bot is definitely worth it


----------



## RohanM (Dec 2, 2013)

I will surely hijack this bot & then play with it.. lol


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

M sure Amazon will never bring this to India


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> wat abt the people living in buildings?? Nonetheless a very good idea.



you mean like a flat?in their front lawn

never coming to India as people will shoot copters with arrows,stones and whatnot...Most of the users here already know what to do


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Not very practical for India, people will steal it and sell its parts.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not very practical for India, people will steal it and sell its parts.



If it comes to India it people will be like
*www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/00156/stone_156123f.jpg
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42422000/jpg/_42422379_stones_afp416.jpg
*www.timeslive.co.za/Feeds/Reuters_Images/2012/12/24/mdf39343-23-12-2012-17-12-07-199.jpg/ALTERNATES/crop_630x400/MDF39343-23-12-2012-17-12-07-199.jpg
*static.ibnlive.com/pix/sitepix/09_2009/sonia-manmohan-ramlila-313.jpg


----------



## RohanM (Dec 2, 2013)

^


----------

